# Memory Loss



## hopey (Apr 19, 2007)

I had amiodarone induce hyperthyroidism (thyrotoxicosis) and was put on 40mg Carbimazole per day for 5 months. I had a bout of memory loss, could not remember what I had done for about 4 hours. I suspect I was close to being hypothyroid, anyone with any research relating to memory loss, amnesia and psycosis due to sudden changes from high to low thyroid hormone levels.


----------



## witchycat (Apr 22, 2007)

hopey said:


> I had amiodarone induce hyperthyroidism (thyrotoxicosis) and was put on 40mg Carbimazole per day for 5 months. I had a bout of memory loss, could not remember what I had done for about 4 hours. I suspect I was close to being hypothyroid, anyone with any research relating to memory loss, amnesia and psycosis due to sudden changes from high to low thyroid hormone levels.


I have Graves which has caused my thyroid to be overactive as well as having fibro and I deal with memory issues all the time since both seem to cause memory problems. I haven't really found much in research where memeory is concerned. It just seems like something I've come to just live with and deal with. I keep things wrote down on a calendar and post notes all around to help me remember as well as all of my doctor appointment cards are push pinned up on the wall in front of my computer so I can keep up with them as well as I downloaded a program called perfect alarm clock on my computer so it can be set up to remind me of things like time to take my meds. The only downside to that is that I have to leave my computer on 24/7 for it to work 

I hope you find an answer and if you do come across any good research I sure would be interested in reading it.


----------



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

Ya know I have days when I can't remember even the simplist things it is so annoying!!! I 'know' things but I don't I am learning I am just going to have to live with it. It does get scary sometimes.


----------

